# Trying to find a name



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

....for my adorable lil Saanen girl i'll be picking up next weekend....any suggestions?
My other goats are Heidi, Bailey and Daisy Mae....


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

She's so sweet!

For some reason she reminds me of a princess. Aurora, Snow White, Anastasia...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

*Marilyn
*


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Rosie :rose:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Iris


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

snow white's original name was snowdrop
how about sonya


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

snowflake


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

enchantedgoats said:


> snow white's original name was snowdrop


That's perfect!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

AmyBoogie said:


> She's so sweet!
> 
> For some reason she reminds me of a princess. Aurora, Snow White, Anastasia...


Anastasia, too!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice! Great ideas...keep 'em comin'!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Harmony
Gracie
Lilly
Halle
Hailey
Sugar
Moon Dancer
Ariel


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Jasmine


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice names! It's gonna be hard to choose


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What do you think of Madelyn? Or Adeline?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Love


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Think I'm leaning toward Madelyn....actually I am combining the two...she is Madeline!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Madeline gets picked up Friday at 11 am!! :stars: I can't wait!!


----------



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

chigarden said:


> Iris


Love it! Also maybe Delilah.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

sunrisefarms17 said:


> Love it! Also maybe Delilah.


I love that name too I have a goat without a name so I think I'll call her that


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

24 hours and she's here....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

She's adorable!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

:rainbow: Like the name! :rainbow:


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

Snowstorm;Bianca;Angel;Willow; Just to name a few


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well...she's here!  She is a cutie pie too!

I have only one concern....she seems to be a little small...and bloated looking belly. I started DiMethox 40%. She was wormed 7/10 with Valbazen but never treated for cocci....eyelids are light pink. Berries look ok and urinating fine too. 

The goats looked clean there and had lots of pasture, but some were bloaty~She did state she had just used wormer so it's probably all good!

Will try to post pics tomorrow....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Poetry


----------

